# Laboratory Equipment



## Biomedical (29 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

هدية صغيرة لكم بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك وهي عبارة ملف مضغوط يحتوي على عدد من الملفات التي تشرح بطريقة مبسطة عن بعض أهم الأجهزة التي قد تتواجد بالمختبر وهي :

Biochemistry Analyser
Blood Cell Counter
Blood Gas Analyser
PCR
Peltier
HPLC​
عيد سعيد وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير.


----------



## مهندس نورس (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اجمل هدية مقبولة وليت كل عضو يهدي هدية كهذه الهدية للقسم .
ما اجمل الهدايا العلمية يستفاد منها الجميع .
شكر وتقدير للمهندس الطبي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Biomedical (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*Centrifuges*

تجدون في المرفقات اضافة بسيطة لجهاز ال Centrifuge الخاص بالمختبر.

وترقبوا قريبا ، ملف يحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات الخاصة بأجهزة المختبرات و ذو طابع هندسي (كالعاده).

تحياتي لكم.


----------



## Biomedical (12 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ،

كما وعدتم سابقا ، تجدون في المرفقات ملف يحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات عن أهم أجهزة المخبرية ومبدأ عملها وأهم الأعطال الطارئة عليها أيضا.

تم طرح تلك المقالات على أربعة أجزاء وخلال أربعة أشهر في أحد المواقع على الانترنت ، وقمت بتجميعها لكم جميعا في ملف واحد فقط .

أنا شخصيا أجدها أكثر من رائعة ومفيدة جدا ، أتمنى أن تحوز على رضاكم.

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ، ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم.


----------



## No peacE (13 يناير 2007)

يعطيك العافية
بارك الله فيك


----------



## abbas zubaidi (18 يناير 2007)

*abbas_khudair************

شكرا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## على الشاوش (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## غضنفر (16 فبراير 2007)

:15: جزيت خيراوالهمت رشدا عسى لو كانت بالعربية


----------



## issamsalama (22 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك من الاعماق اخي العزيز لمشاركتك فضل كبير علينا جميعا اشكرك مرة اخرى واتمنى دوام مثل هذه المشاركات الطبية


----------



## مهنـدسـة دون نيـة (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا Biomedical على الهدية الرائعة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 فبراير 2007)

الأخ biomedical.

تحية طيبة .

مساهماتك اكثر من رائعة وتواجدك دائم لخدمة الأعضاء ودائمأ سبّاق في تلبية النداء.

ومواقفك مشرفة تسلم لنا وبارك الله بك .

البغدادي


----------



## محمدمصطفى (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جداعلى هذة المعلومات


----------



## eng_mohand (27 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hisham badawi (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا شكرا
المزيد المزيد


----------



## Biomedical (25 مارس 2007)

*Biological Safety Cabinets*





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

في المرفقات تجدون معلومات وافية عن ال Biological Safety Cabinets و أنواعها ومبدأ عملها أيضا، كما تجدون عدة نماذج منها وعرض لتصميم الأجزاء الداخلية ، إضافة إلى عناوين أشهر الشركات في هذا المجال ومقارنة فنية بينهم .

أتمنى أن تجدوا فيهم الفائدة بإذن الله .

تحياتي لكم جميعا .


----------



## ابن المدينة (26 مارس 2007)

ألف شكر حقيقة على المجهد الحلو... بس ولا مؤاخذة هل يوجد لديك كتب متخصصة في هذا المجال وخصوصا كتب تتحدث عن هذا الجهاز Biological Safety Cabinets ؟؟؟


----------



## Biomedical (27 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



ابن المدينة قال:


> ألف شكر حقيقة على المجهد الحلو... بس ولا مؤاخذة هل يوجد لديك كتب متخصصة في هذا المجال وخصوصا كتب تتحدث عن هذا الجهاز Biological Safety Cabinets ؟؟؟



أخي الكريم ،

هذا الجهاز بسيط نوعا ما ، ولا يحتوي على الكثير من التعقيدات ، على أية حال سأقوم بتحميل أي كتيب صيانة أو تشغيل في حال توفر لدي ، ولن أتردد بالبحث عن مايفيد الجميع بإذن الله .

ملحوظة : في المرفقات السابقة ستجد عناوين معظم الشركات على الانترنت ، قم بمحاولة الاطلاع على هذه المواقع وستجد ما يفيدك إن شاء الله .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## ابن المدينة (27 مارس 2007)

أبشر اعدك بالقراءة... مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## علي الدليمي (30 مارس 2007)

*شكر للأخ biomedical*

اللهم أجزه عنا خير ما جزيت به عبد من عبادك ...الدال على الخير له أجر فاعله أن شاء الله :12: ...ننتظر منك المزيد وبارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك


----------



## Biomedical (31 مارس 2007)

*Spectrophotometers, Atomic Absorption*

















السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

شاهدوا الملف المرفق للمزيد من المعلومات عن مبدأ عمل جهاز Spectrophotometers, Atomic Absorption والشركات المصنعة له .

تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## م/هناء (31 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير
بس بعض الملفات مش بتفتح عندى:4:


----------



## Biomedical (31 مارس 2007)

*Spectrophotometers, Ultraviolet/Visible*













السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

لا تنسوا تحميل الملف المرفق ، وبالله التوفيق .

تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## Biomedical (31 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



م/هناء قال:


> جزاكم الله خير
> بس بعض الملفات مش بتفتح عندى:4:



الأخت الكريمة / هناء .

لم ألاحظ وجود أي مشكلة في المرفقات ، على أية حال يمكنك القيام بمحاولة تحميل الملف المذكور مرة أخرى ، وفي حال وجود أي مشكلة فيمكنك مراسلتي عبر رسالة خاصة وتوضيح نوع المشكلة وسأبذل جهدي في المساعدة إن شاء الله .

شكرا جزيلا على تعقيبك والمداخلة اللطيفة لكافة المواضيع .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## Hamzawy (31 مارس 2007)

هدية مفيدة جدا 
شكرا


----------



## علي الدليمي (1 أبريل 2007)

*أستفسار عن طابعة الكولوريميتر*

أخي العزيز ...كان عندي أستفسار عن طريقة ربط وتركيب الطابعة الخاصة بجهاز Colorimeter CHROMA267 أذا كان عندك جواب أرجو أن تنقذني به وخصوصا تركيب رولة الورق وعدم ظهور قراءات الجهاز على الطابعه ...ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير:81:


----------



## ابن المدينة (2 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

يعططططططططيك الف عافية


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (8 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks a lot for your effort


----------



## maa9000 (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و سدد خطاك


----------



## Asmar07 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزا


----------



## mtc.eng (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عيدة (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يافا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم انت والهدية مشكور كتير


----------



## amod (13 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور وماقصرت


----------



## م/حسام (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائـــــــــــــع
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتــــــــــــك​


----------



## tigersking007 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس بيدووو (18 أكتوبر 2007)

لا اعرف ما اقول 00000000000رائع0000000000000000000


----------



## بوكوكو (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم عضو جديد شكرا للمعلومات.


----------



## نسيم الخلد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## الحلم (29 أكتوبر 2007)

عزيزي biomedical 
بصراحة جزيت الف خيراً على هذا 
كلمات الشكر لا تكفي أخي 

تحياتي


----------



## ahmadhelmy (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المسلم84 (7 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير ...


----------



## ياسر العودي (15 مايو 2008)

شكراجزيلا لكم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## feras88 (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا شباب


----------



## فواز المهيدي (18 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي على الفائدة


----------



## مهندسة جادة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلمو كتير 
اسم على مسمى


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية على الملفات


----------



## منار يازجي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ابوعلوه (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا علي حسن اختيارك لمثل هذا المواضيع القيمه وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## فهد الفهاد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخويbiomdical على هذه الملفات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## يحي صيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي علي الموضوع


----------



## مصعب حسن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ويديك العافيه
وفي ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## mahamed saad (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*اللهم أجزه عنا خير ما جزيت به عبد من عبادك ...الدال على الخير له أجر فاعله أن شاء الله :12: ...ننتظر منك المزيد وبارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك*











 



 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

شاهدوا الملف المرفق للمزيد من المعلومات عن مبدأ عمل جهاز Spectrophotometers, Atomic Absorption والشركات المصنعة له .

تحياتي للجميع .[/quote]


----------



## @عبدالملك@ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على كل المشاركات الروعة


----------



## a_reffae (18 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم *جزالك الله كل خير*


----------



## همزة مهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا من اعماقي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medical.eng89 (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا افدتنا بالمواضيع الرائعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعلوه (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير وانشاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## التفوني (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي والله جميل


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sollyforever02 (19 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## ماهر هيصم (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الجهد الرائع

ممكن لو تعرف معلومات عن جهاز polmunary function laboratory سأكون لك شاكرا 

دمت بود


----------



## hisham badawi (1 مايو 2010)

Thank you very much 
Best wishes 
Waiting more


----------



## مهندس عرفان (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م. يحي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (6 يناير 2011)

اختى الكريمة لا نري مشاركاتك هذه الفترة ولكن ما قدمتيه يبقى صداه لسنوات
بارك الله فيكي دائما وابدا


----------



## العنان (10 يناير 2011)

شكرااااا جزيلاااااااا


----------



## shaddoo (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## haedar alrobae (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## zaza478 (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
مجهود جبار


----------



## يوسف محمد شريف (12 فبراير 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## محمود المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هالجهود الطيبه وانا بدوري عندي كتاب عن blood gas analyzer


----------



## محمود المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

وهذا الثاني


----------



## محمود المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

وهذه كتب اخرا ولا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## mujeeb1 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

thank u for all this information ,well done


----------



## GAME86 (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ام موني (6 يونيو 2012)

شكررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Shima'a (12 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ويعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## khaled rageh (20 سبتمبر 2012)

يسلمووووووووا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (21 سبتمبر 2012)

يسلموووو كثييير ما قصرت :75::75::75:


----------



## tenderwind (26 يناير 2013)

جزاااك الله خيرا


----------



## muhanad siddig (3 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م التحبو (3 مارس 2013)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكو اخوى


----------



## rufaii (11 مايو 2013)

thanksss for this lectures


----------



## ROAA_A (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على المجهود اختكم رؤى من العراق


----------



## Shima'a (2 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاك خير الجزاء
مشاركة متميزة ورائعة


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (19 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamed abdelmered (20 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر ليك في المعلومات الرائعه انشاء الله نسفيد بيها كتير ونتمني منك الجديد دايما


----------



## husseinahmed123 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا عاى مجهوداتكم


----------



## gamebnat (28 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## dimond ston (28 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

